# How do I make Acube work



## cubefan4848 (Nov 23, 2010)

I just downloaded Acube and I extracted everything but I can't open Acube. Is there something else that needs to be done.

Help Please!


----------



## cuBerBruce (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, I'm guessing you downloaded the Java version of ACube. Did you read the !readme!.1st and ACube.txt files? Do you have Java (the Java Runtime Environment aka JRE) installed?

If you're using Windows, you need to open a Command Prompt window, cd to the JACube folder, and enter a command such as:
java -cp ACube3.jar ACube fao

(The above command is for having ACube generate all optimal solutions in the face turn metric.)


----------



## BigSams (Nov 24, 2010)

UInless you're absolutely bent on ACube, just use Cube Explorer. It has a great interface and just so easy to use.


----------



## cubefan4848 (Nov 24, 2010)

BigSams said:


> UInless you're absolutely bent on ACube, just use Cube Explorer. It has a great interface and just so easy to use.


 
With cube explorer can you make it generate a solution with stuff like R2 L2 B2 F2 U U' U2 and miss out quarter turns on some faces because that is really what I need to do


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 24, 2010)

BigSams said:


> UInless you're absolutely bent on ACube, just use Cube Explorer. It has a great interface and just so easy to use.


 
Cube Explorer doesn't solve positions that aren't fully defined


----------



## irontwig (Nov 24, 2010)

http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/gacube.html

Copy and paste. I do wish ACube had a nice interface though. 
ubercuber: You can grey out pieces on CE.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 24, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> Cube Explorer doesn't solve positions that aren't fully defined


 
Erm wat. Yes you can...

cubefan4848, not sure. I'll check.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 24, 2010)

irontwig said:


> http://www.ryanheise.com/cube/gacube.html
> 
> Copy and paste. I do wish ACube had a nice interface though.
> ubercuber: You can grey out pieces on CE.



I created one for linux that works pretty decently. Kirjava thinks so too.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 24, 2010)

I know you can gray out pieces on cube explorer, but last time I did that and hit the solve button, it came up with an error message saying something along the lines of "you haven't fully defined the position"

Can someone please tell me how to do this?


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2010)

Yeah, it's awesome. That combined with jarcs allows me to omit having to use CubeExplorer completely.

I find most of my algs with the frontend Dan made for Acube.

ACUBE FTW1!!?!?!1

Now if only I could learn how to use Ksolve I'd be set


----------



## BigSams (Nov 24, 2010)

uberCuber said:


> I know you can gray out pieces on cube explorer, but last time I did that and hit the solve button, it came up with an error message saying something along the lines of "you haven't fully defined the position"
> 
> Can someone please tell me how to do this?



I have a feeling that you grayed out only some of the facelets of a cubie. You either gray out the whole cubie or click while holding CTRL or SHIFT. I'll PM you.

EDIT: @Kirjava, could you list the features that make ACube better than CE? I played with it for some time 2 years ago but the experience was rather.. unpleasant. Maybe I was too hasty in judging it.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2010)

BigSams said:


> EDIT: @Kirjava, could you list the features that make ACube better than CE? I played with it for some time 2 years ago but the experience was rather.. unpleasant. Maybe I was too hasty in judging it.


 
Are you serious? Why don't you find out yourself?


----------



## irontwig (Nov 24, 2010)

Do you have it anywhere on your site, Dan? Can't seem to find it.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 24, 2010)

I've tried both. CE feels better. But there might be things that ACube has but CE doesn't, which I dont know about.

To OP: Just checked CE. It can exclude certain faces entirely, but as far as I can tell, it can't exclude or include quarter turns or half turns of a face specifically.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2010)

BigSams said:


> But there might be things that ACube has but CE doesn't, which I dont know about.


 
This is why God created documentation.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 24, 2010)

irontwig said:


> Do you have it anywhere on your site, Dan? Can't seem to find it.


 
I've been giving it out "privately" because it isn't really a hugely distributable product. If you want it, just send me a PM.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 24, 2010)

Kirjava said:


> This is why God created documentation.


 
Ok how about you post a link? Neither Google nor the search function yielded satisfying results.


----------



## Lucas Garron (Nov 24, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Ok how about you post a link? Neither Google nor the search function yielded satisfying results.


http://www.speedsolving.com/wiki/index.php/ACube


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Ok how about you post a link? Neither Google nor the search function yielded satisfying results.


 
It's the first hit when you search for the terms 'acube' and 'rubik' on google.

Want me to make you a sandwich, too?


----------



## BigSams (Nov 24, 2010)

I don't know what kind of google you're using, but this is my first hit http://software.rubikscube.info/. Not very informative.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 24, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I don't know what kind of google you're using, but this is my first hit http://software.rubikscube.info/. Not very informative.


 
I'm actually angry at how stupid you are.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 24, 2010)

All right. It's clear you are only interested in mustering up as much condescension as possible. You're a genius, I'm an idiot. You win. I'll remember not to expect any rational responses from you in the future.


----------



## masterofthebass (Nov 24, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I don't know what kind of google you're using, but this is my first hit http://software.rubikscube.info/. Not very informative.


 
thats only the place where everyone learned how to use acube.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 25, 2010)

BigSams said:


> All right. It's clear you are only interested in mustering up as much condescension as possible. You're a genius, I'm an idiot. You win. I'll remember not to expect any rational responses from you in the future.



LET ME HOLD YOUR HAND AND LET'S GO ON A JOURNEY
(You're cool with me holding your hand, right? :3)

Firstly, we want to find something. OMG GOOGLE IS GOOD AT FINDING THINGS!!!!!!!

So let's go to google.







Sensible enough. We want a rubik's cube solver called acube. No idea what other keywords you'd try for something like this.






No, I didn't mean "cube rubik". I appreciate the thought though, google <3

Hey cool it found a website that claims it has rubik's cube software we should click and try it out!!!






Wow awesome! This must be the thing I'm trying to find. It sounds EXACTLY like it. Let's click and see if anything happens.






Hmm. I clicked a link and it just took me to another link. it could be a virus!!!! Let's be brave and click on it again anyway! Maybe we'll finally get somewhere.






This is it this is it this is it! This looks like exactly what I want. It HAS to be the program I want, what else could it be? Hopefully there are some notes that explain what it does or something. That would be great, but I doubt that's gonna happen. Who the hell makes a program and actually writes something explaining how to use it?! (Don't forget to click OK and not CANCEL here)






Now, I forgot to take a picture of the icon to have to click to get to this point. If you have trouble finding the icon of the thing you downloaded and clicking on it let me know and I will make a tutorial for you.

Check out these files man! Interesting stuff. I wonder what it's all for. Might aswell start at the beginning. So the first file in the list is called !readme!.1st. Hmm. I think we should read that before we do anything else. Double click on the file (as usual) and let's see what happens.






Nice! Some information about running the program. Shame it's not detailed though. WAIT A SECOND!!! It's telling us to look at another file _before_ using the program. Seems like a silly thing to do, but let's run with it. Close this text file (x in the top corner) and open the 'ACube.txt' file. 






WHAT THE HELL ARE YOU PSYCHIC OR SOMETHING THIS IS LIKE THE EXACT KIND OF STUFF I WANTED TO KNOW!!!! 

*scroll scroll*






HEY THIS FILE SEEMS TO HAVE LOADS OF INFORMATION THAT IS RELEVANT TO OUR QUEST!!!!






ALERT THE MEDIA WE HIT THE MOTHERLODE!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigSams (Nov 25, 2010)

That's great and all, thanks. But instead of two pages of sparring and a giant post that clearly consumed much time and effort on your part, you could have simply said "Go to the ACube.txt file inside the JAcube folder after downloading". Also, remember that all I wanted was your reason/s for choosing ACube over CE, not instructions on how to use ACube. It'll help the OP though. I'll read through the file and see why exactly you're so partial to this.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 25, 2010)

BigSams said:


> you could have simply said "Go to the ACube.txt file inside the JAcube folder after downloading"



Holy duck isn't that obvious? I'm pointing out how absurd it is to not understand what to do. Are you like, six or something? The fact that you actually thanked me for the above post has me worried about your wellbeing and how well you will cope with reality.



BigSams said:


> Also, remember that all I wanted was your reason/s for choosing ACube over CE, not instructions on how to use ACube.



THE FILE I POINTED OUT IN THE TUTORIAL ABOVE CONTAINS INFORMATION ON THE FEATURES OF ACUBE AND WHAT IT IS CAPABLE OF. TO COMPARE THIS TO CUBE EXPLORER, SIMPLY COMPARE THIS INFORMATION WITH WHAT YOU KNOW ABOUT CUBE EXPLORER.


----------



## Bryan (Nov 25, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Erm wat. Yes you can...



I think this is what he's trying to do. I'm using CE 5.00 and get the same error.


----------



## BigSams (Nov 25, 2010)

The thanks was only there because I felt bad that you spent so much time making it up, not because I appreciated it!
And yes I can read it and compare the two! Read the last sentence of my previous post! I just figured you could produce a shortcut, but clearly you prefer to spend an hour proving some worthless point about "there are no shortcuts in life" or something like that. Well, I've got news. There are shortcuts everywhere and I'm going to use every one I find.


----------



## uberCuber (Nov 25, 2010)

Bryan said:


> View attachment 1319
> 
> I think this is what he's trying to do. I'm using CE 5.00 and get the same error.


 
its ok now, he PM'ed me a guide on how to do it the correct way 

also, major LOL at Kirjava's above posts.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 25, 2010)

BigSams said:


> I just figured you could produce a shortcut, but clearly you prefer to spend an hour proving some worthless point about "there are no shortcuts in life" or something like that. Well, I've got news. There are shortcuts everywhere and I'm going to use every one I find.


 
Wow. I wish you could see what other people think of you right now.

Please don't ask me to do something for you that you could simply do yourself. It's extremely lazy and wastes my time. 

Are you an only child?


----------



## BigSams (Nov 25, 2010)

Dude you wasted your own time by making that pointless "tutorial".
Look, all I mean by shortcuts are methods of achieving a goal at a higher efficiency than others methods. You could say that ZB is a shortcut. I realize now that asking you was a mistake; I won't do it again. But really, how difficult can it be to say this does this but that does not. Knowledge doesn't have a law of conservation or anything like that, so if someone were to post certain info, EVERYONE could learn from it and no one else would have to do the research. Disagreeing with that is like telling people to derive their own ZBLL algs.
And no, I'm not an only child, and even if I was, that is irrelevant.

EDIT: geez i got an infraction from a mod.. guess I'll stop posting and go study chem.


----------



## Kirjava (Nov 25, 2010)

BigSams said:


> Dude you wasted your own time by making that pointless "tutorial".



Not at all! It provided entertainment for me and others ^_^

As for everything else, have you ever heard the phrase "teach a man to fish"?

All that's happening here is that instead of you reseaching something, you want me to do the research and give you a summary. Sure, it's a 'shortcut' for you - but it's an inconvinience for me.


----------



## Andrew Ricci (Nov 25, 2010)

Thom, after seeing all this, I think I love you. 

Not that I didn't love you before <3.


----------

